# Boxer x American Staffy



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi from Downunder... This is my boy *Bundy*, nearly 1year old now 

He is a relatively good dog that we saved from the pound. I basically point to something and he does what I want.


----------



## picklesmummy (Jul 22, 2009)

Veryyy cute! That first photo is adorable!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

He is very handsome!.......I can't get over how much he looks like my friends Boxer/American bulldog mix Angle


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

What a handsome dog! I agree with an earlier poster--I especially like the first photo.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

What a good looking dog. My friend just found one that looks so simular except his hair is a little more like that of a lab's or something. Very nice mix you have there.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

very nice. nice strong shape!


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm glad you all like him 

He looks like a mean dog, but he acts like a 8 week old puppy some times lol. Alot of people think he will be agressive towards them until they pat him and he rolls onto his back


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Rayzyn said:


> I'm glad you all like him
> 
> He looks like a mean dog, but he acts like a 8 week old puppy some times lol. Alot of people think he will be agressive towards them until they pat him and he rolls onto his back


That is common with bully breeds. Enjoy him and don't let others ruin your thoughts about him in any way!!! Bello gets he same reaction from people who don't know him. He also is very friendly and loves a tummy rub so i know exactly where you are coming from!


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

pugmom said:


> He is very handsome!.......I can't get over how much he looks like my friends Boxer/American bulldog mix Angle


I agree on the American Bulldog and not Am Staffy. 

Honestly he could almost pass for purebred American Bulldog.


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

What a beautiful boy you have!!


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

tw1n said:


> I agree on the American Bulldog and not Am Staffy.
> 
> Honestly he could almost pass for purebred American Bulldog.



It's hard to say, he looks like a different dog from each angle lol.


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

Some more recent photos, just over a year old here


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

A pair of good looking guys


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

He's adorable! I want! I want! Love the spots (Not biased here). He's a big boy too! Nice beautiful pics him as well.


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks guys. Here he is with my 5yr old sister! Sitting in the back of a pickup. He babysat her all day (supervised)


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

He's so handsome! Look at that toned body and all those muscles! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> He's so handsome! Look at that toned body and all those muscles! Gorgeous boy!


He has only gotten bigger since we adopted him lol. I am training to join the police force and I take him for a 3 mile run every afternoon, he loves it


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

He's so gorgeous!


----------



## kmb315 (Jul 7, 2009)

looks like a Staffy. If he was mixed with american bulldog he would be a little thicker with shorter muzzell. Either was he is a good looking dog.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Handsome boy and looks like American Bulldog to me, I had many.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

He looks very happy. Especially in the water. 

And if I may, speaking from experience, if your police forces are anything like ours-- make sure you can run at least 6 miles comfortably. Might have to drop the dog off at the house halfway  There were plenty of training days where the instructors tortured us with 5-6 mile runs AND an hour or more of push-ups/sit-ups/defence tactics in a row.


----------



## chasityklarios (Feb 25, 2010)

This guy is obviously a full blooded American Bulldog. We have a full blooded American Bulldog that looks exactly like him but she is deaf and has 1 blue eye. How old is he and what state did you find him in? They might be from the same litter!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!! I think he looks AM Bulldog too, he is a very very handsome boy


----------



## Rayzyn (Jul 26, 2009)

chasityklarios said:


> This guy is obviously a full blooded American Bulldog. We have a full blooded American Bulldog that looks exactly like him but she is deaf and has 1 blue eye. How old is he and what state did you find him in? They might be from the same litter!



Beautiful dog you got there , I'm in Australia so it would be pretty unlikely our dogs are from the same litter lol, but if they were that would be quite a story.

Here's more of him with our new female, who is English Bulldog x Mastiff.



Bundy and the pup Summer at 7 weeks










Bundy and Summer at 14 weeks










Bundy and Summer at 5months old


----------

